# Dear Sequeena......



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

.............. Just want to send you all my thoughts for tomorrow Hun.

You are a remarkable young lady and I am praying that this ordeal will be over very very soon.

Try and keep strong Hun. We are all behind you and hopefully justice will be done.

{{{Big Hugs}}} to you Sweetie

xxxxx


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

deb53 said:


> .............. Just want to send you all my thoughts for tomorrow Hun.
> 
> You are a remarkable young lady and I am praying that this ordeal will be over very very soon.
> 
> ...


Same here chuck


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Ah thank you very much  I will text you at some point to update.
Hopefully I won't be there for long


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Ah thank you very much  I will text you at some point to update.
> Hopefully I won't be there for long


Hopefully not Hun 

Will be thinking of you all day. Just be prepared for a wait just in case.

xxxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes... such a shame I was hoping to be just in and out


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Hope its over quickly for you, will be sending good thoughts your way xx


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Will be thinking of you tomorrow xxxxxx


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Good Luck!! thinking of you


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Good luck, sending good thoughts and positive vibes (and puppy hugs)from me and Jack x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Good Luck Seaqueena :thumbup: I'll be thinking of you. x ((Hugs))


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks all, means a lot 

Got an early start... 8:49am train which will arrive at 9:15am then I have to ring my care officer who will arrange a taxi to the court. Will get a look round the court room, read my statement then it's just a waiting game.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hope it all goes ok
-x-


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I'll be thinking of you too hun Xx


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

I hope its over relatively quickly , Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

good luck hun xxxx


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

Whatever it is you are having to go through tomorrow Good Luck and wishing you all the best.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Good luck and hope u don't have 2 wait round long


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Good luck from me hun,be strong and positive


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Good luck hun...thinking about you tomoz

juliexx


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Good Luck tomorrow, hope it all goes well.x


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Good luck hon, will be thinking of you x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you everyone, the support is amazing


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Good luck Sequeena, will be thinking of you tomorrow. 


xxxxx


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow hun, will be thinking of you. x


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm pleased you're up on a Monday hun, hopefully they'll have it all sorted before the end of the week that way and save you from some extra stress (I know it doesn't feel like you can get stressed :scared.

You know where I am if you need me x x

Its really weird because I remember when I went it was like my life had sort of built up to that one point, and when it was all over I didn't know what to do with myself. So much stress was just gone and it was like now what?! I hope its over really soon x


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I dont know whats happening, but all the best, hope you get the outcome you'd like!


xxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I'm pleased you're up on a Monday hun, hopefully they'll have it all sorted before the end of the week that way and save you from some extra stress (I know it doesn't feel like you can get stressed :scared.
> 
> You know where I am if you need me x x
> 
> Its really weird because I remember when I went it was like my life had sort of built up to that one point, and when it was all over I didn't know what to do with myself. So much stress was just gone and it was like now what?! I hope its over really soon x


That's how I feel... I mean I know things won't go back to normal, I still have things to work through, I still need to rebuild my life... the thought of it potentially being over by Thursday actually scares me... if that makes any sense 

Oh send me your number too xx

Thanks Staysee I hope we get a conviction :thumbup:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

good luck, will be thinking about you all day tomorrow
-x-


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

Good luck will be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Love and hugs sweetie xxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh crap. I still have to wash my clothes, dry them, have a bath, dry/straighten my hair and sort a bag out


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Oh crap. I still have to wash my clothes, dry them, have a bath, dry/straighten my hair and sort a bag out


Ask OH sweetly while you have long hot bubble bath :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Ask OH sweetly while you have long hot bubble bath :thumbup:


Oh don't go there  all he's done is annoy me all day.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Oh don't go there  all he's done is annoy me all day.


:lol::lol: tell him he owes it to you for being so annoying and to get

sorting:lol::lol::lol:

He's probably real nervous too Hun and concerned for you.

xxxxxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

deb53 said:


> :lol::lol: tell him he owes it to you for being so annoying and to get
> 
> sorting:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> ...


He's not bothered at all... even told me not to read my statement. I'll do what I like  it's just the nerves getting to me and I'm snapping at every little thing  my meds aren't helping either, I was hoping they'd keep my calmish.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

All the best


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

sequeena said:


> He's not bothered at all... even told me not to read my statement. I'll do what I like  it's just the nerves getting to me and I'm snapping at every little thing  my meds aren't helping either, I was hoping they'd keep my calmish.


God Sarah of course the nerves are going to get to you Hun. I don't think anyone can begin to imagine what you are going through today unless they have been through this dreadful, sickning ordeal.

There is no-one on this earth that would not expect you to be tenter-hooks but Hun you must try and stay calm. You owe this to yourself. Have a count-down......in 24hurs your part will be over and you can breathe again. Count down each hour.

Of course you must read through your statement if offered to you, not that your mind needs refreshing but you take your time.

I'm sure OH doesn't mean to come across so uncaring...he is probably at a loss as what to say.....sometimes loved ones find it so hard seeing their OH in so much pain, especially he being the "man" and they are meant to look after and keep their "ladies" safe from the outside world but of course thats easier said than done and he probably is finding it hard to cope.

Keep strong tonight Hunni. Tonight is going to be the hardest. Keep chatting to us on here if you can't sleep. Tomorrow will soon be here and hopefully you will find that other gear.

xxxxxx


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

Good Luck for Tomorrow, will be thinking of you


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you all 

Deb I'm going to have a bath soon but my stomach is playing up badly


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sequeena said:


> That's how I feel... I mean I know things won't go back to normal, I still have things to work through, I still need to rebuild my life... the thought of it potentially being over by Thursday actually scares me... if that makes any sense
> 
> Oh send me your number too xx
> 
> Thanks Staysee I hope we get a conviction :thumbup:


Makes plenty of sense! Mine got adjourned by 6 weeks and a bit after we'd all gone to court already which I think made it feel longer as it had gone by pretty speedy up to that point. I was literally like what am I supposed to do now? My whole life had been focused on that for a year and been pretty occupied with it before then too.

I felt really lost when it was all done, like that was who I am that had gone too, really hard to explain 

ETA: I think the biggest thing for me was everyone else seemed to think it was OK after court and that I would instantly be normal etc. Shows I didn't have great people I guess :laugh:


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

Good luck Sequeena, hope everything goes smoothly tomorrow and you can begin to put it all behind you  x


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> ETA: I think the biggest thing for me was everyone else seemed to think it was OK after court and that I would instantly be normal etc. Shows I didn't have great people I guess :laugh:


I honestly think OH is expecting that... he's telling me not to beat myself up about it, I'm not  I can't help how my body reacts to nerves... he also thinks it'll be so straight forward as me going in answering some questions and out I come :lol:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I honestly think OH is expecting that... he's telling me not to beat myself up about it, I'm not  I can't help how my body reacts to nerves... he also thinks it'll be so straight forward as me going in answering some questions and out I come :lol:


Hehe maybe its a man thing then! It was my ex and his Dad who seemed mega puzzled as to why I didn't ping back into some kind of normal person :laugh:

I think I felt like I had a purpose before/during court but now I don't. Like I don't really get what I'm here for now. Weird init 

Ah well. There are many pluses to it being done with I hope you get the result you deserve :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah it's strange... I'm just going to focus on VS giving me support until I get counselling 

Just had my bath, did nothing for my nerves :lol:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Good luck hun and remember I am thinking of you and sending you all the strength my daughter and I held together whilst we went through this process. Things will get better for you, just remember that xx Hope he gets what he deserves.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you all so much 

gr33neyes you're a very strong woman I'm glad everything is working out well for you all xx


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck for today, I really hope it all goes the best it can for you. 
You are a very strong person 
All the best


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Good luck for today. Hopefully it goes well and he gets what he deserves


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

I know by now you will have gone but when you get back you will know that people have been thinking of you. Whatever has happened, I hope justice is done and you get the support you need to get through into a better place and start a new life after this ordeal is over.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

she`s just text me to say she`s at court now. i really wish i had been able to go with her but i think with my daughter being really ill over the weekend and now me and oh i didn`t think it was wise as the last thing she needs are my germs!!!

hopefully they won`t keep her in there too long


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Leah84 said:


> she`s just text me to say she`s at court now. i really wish i had been able to go with her but i think with my daughter being really ill over the weekend and now me and oh i didn`t think it was wise as the last thing she needs are my germs!!!
> 
> hopefully they won`t keep her in there too long


If you text her back Leah, tell her to remember her right hand - she will know what you mean


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

best wishes from us all....


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

sequeena I forgot I am so sorry,, I do hope it all goes right and you get the justice deserved,, my thoughts are now very much with you and will keep checking the thread for updates,, your very brave hun.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> If you text her back Leah, tell her to remember her right hand - she will know what you mean


took her a while to work out hahaha bless she`s still waiting on it to start  she sounds so calm as well


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Hope it all goes ok. xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

well i am on ohs phone so please bear with me. We are sat in a small room and my asse is numb. We got into swansea ok then hot a taxi to the court. It was meant to drop us off round the back but it didnt. We got through security ok then witness protection came to get us. Guess who was waiting to be searched by security! Well i freaked out like a sissy didnt i. Barristers look hilarious walking round in wigs lol. I saw the video link room ive been in there before as a child and remembered the pink walls. Just waiting now. Sorry for the wall of text.


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

Bless you. It will all be worth it in the end and just keep calm and know we are all here rooting for you. I doubt it will be a pleasant experience but an important one that can help you move on.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

yes. . . Just wish my bottom would agree with me lol nothing has happened yet they are trying to get special measures for my oh.


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

Instant Imodium tablets?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

got none on me funnily enough lol


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

good luck hun...be brave..it will soon be all over and then you can hopefully look forward

huge hugs and mavis send big bullie kisses

juliex


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks Julie x getting bored now though


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

Hope all goes how you would want. How are the nerves today?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

im nervous but want to get it over with i hate waiting about


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

Hopefully it will all be over today and from tomorrow morning you can move on into a new phrase of your life and forget whatever went before.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

right hand Cariad, right hand xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Hang on in there chick xx


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

This is taking the mick now I hope you're in soon


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

Hang in there.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

2pm Sarah gives evidence. 

Hopefully will be over soon bless her:thumbup:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

thinking about her -X-


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hopefully it's over soon for her then


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

My thoughts are with you xx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Wishing you all best :thumbup:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i`ve text her a while ago but not heard anything yet, i really hope she`s ok


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i`ve text her a while ago but not heard anything yet, i really hope she`s ok


not heard here either hun  think court cases close at 4? so hopefully hear soon


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

my thoughts are with you hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

any news yet???


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

She might just need some time to herself I bet she's tired seems like a long day


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i`ve heard from her, she asked if my oh could come pick her and sean up and take them home but bloody typical he had just left for his mom`s (brody`s new bed is faulty so needs to be returned and it`s being picked up from hers tomorrow) and with the peak traffic by the time he gets back they`d already have been best getting the train  i feel so horrible

i hope she`s home safe, i`ve got a little gift for her that i`ll give next time i see her


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi, sorry I've not written sooner, been a bit of a long day.

Leah don't worry about not being able to give us a lift home, bloody trains!

We got there and ended up waiting for 5 hours. Of course I'd already had one breakdown by this point because I saw him so I was on edge. I had a private room but couldn't go out of the corridor it was on (it's coded). I wouldn't have anyway as because he's not in remand he's free to go almost anywhere within the court. I could have run into him again and I wasn't having any of that 

We went for dinner (were let out the back way) and wandered until I found a pokey little shop and had a sandwich. When we got back I had no room to breathe I had to go straight up to the video room.

I can't tell you about the case itself but I spent 110 watching an EDITED version of my recorded statement and was questioned until 4:45pm by the defence.

oof what a bastard is all I will say 

Got to do it all again tomorrow as he's not finished with me yet (yay) and the prosecution barrister needs to ask me a few questions.

My witness protection officer and... oh I forgot who she is but she sat behind me in the video room (couldn't say anything) won't be in tomorrow so I'll have new people  Plus my family will be there  but I've said I don't want to see them.

Taxi is picking us up at 9:30am 

Not wearing those damn heels again either!!!!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry hun missed all this yesterday  

so sorry its draging out  hopefully it wont be as bad tomorrow & he will get what he deserves & you can try & put it all behind you  xxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Keep your chin up Thinking of you


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

feel for you hunny , good luck for tomorrow aswell (((((hugs ))))


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Got told it probs won't be over this week either 

I don't care!! Right now I don't want to go back 

My judge is an awesome dude though.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

What a dreadful day Hun and to have to go back again tomorrow

I'm sure you did fine. You are almost there. Keep strong sweetie.

xxxxx



EDIT O no just read it wont be over this week. Do you have to go back after tomorrow?


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Good luck again x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I think I did fine too Deb... didn't rise up to his goading... got asked the same damn questions 20 million times  I did admit to not being able to remember anything but eh.... I'm not the one lying (should have heard the stuff HE said I did )


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I can totally imagine.

Karma, is all I can say, Karma.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

It's a pity they can't send him to the gallows... 

Criminals, ye be warned.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

When I say anything I mean can't remember everything :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

sequeena said:


> (should have heard the stuff HE said I did )


Everyone here believes _you_ though...


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> Everyone here believes _you_ though...


Oh I doubt that :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Oh I doubt that :lol:


Does this look unsure to you?










:lol:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL!  :thumbup:


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Lol Seq, just saw your posts, 20k?1 You blooming chatterbox


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I really hope its a good outcome for you. xxxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> Lol Seq, just saw your posts, 20k?1 You blooming chatterbox


Err yes, I do tend to talk a lot 
noticed this when watching the recorded statement... I babble on when I'm nervous.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

So glad you got through today, did you need the right hand  not good that you got to go back but we will be there for you again 

Stay strong Cariad xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

The right hand was used a lot


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sequeena said:


> The right hand was used a lot


I'm glad that you remembered


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Got told it probs won't be over this week either
> 
> I don't care!! Right now I don't want to go back
> 
> My judge is an awesome dude though.


Haha my judge had a cool name, he was called Judge Milmo  It just made me :lol: every time 

Glad you got through it :thumbup:

It is weird some of the stuff they come out with, nasty bastards 

It wouldn't surprise me if both people we knew said the same kind of lies either..!

Hopefully your part will be over real soon and you wont be needed next week or anything if its ongoing


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

tashi said:


> So glad you got through today, did you need the right hand  not good that you got to go back but we will be there for you again
> 
> Stay strong Cariad xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx





sequeena said:


> The right hand was used a lot


The mind boggles :lol:

Is this a way of relaxation and keeping the nerves abay?:lol:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

deb53 said:


> The mind boggles :lol:
> 
> Is this a way of relaxation and keeping the nerves abay?:lol:


No......... I'm left handed :lol:

Oh I wouldn't be surprised Lily!!


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

The truth will out! Well done, you wonderful woman :thumbup:


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

AmberNero said:


> The truth will out! Well done, you wonderful woman :thumbup:


Agreed, Karma will come back around ! xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I just scoffed my way through 4 slices of cheese on toast  bed soon though I think, had no sleep last night so really need it tonight. When my statement was playing I nearly fell asleep several times :lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

deb53 said:


> The mind boggles :lol:
> 
> Is this a way of relaxation and keeping the nerves abay?:lol:


told her that in her right hand were all her mates from Petforum, if she felt nervous or worried to squeeze her right hand and we were all there for her


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

tashi said:


> told her that in her right hand were all her mates from Petforum, if she felt nervous or worried to squeeze her right hand and we were all there for her


Awwww that's good might work on me the right hand thing lol.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

tashi said:


> told her that in her right hand were all her mates from Petforum, if she felt nervous or worried to squeeze her right hand and we were all there for her


I'd better write out my will... :scared:


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Sequeena I wish you all the very best hun! X


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

you are amazing sequeena, just remember we are all here for you xx


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

tashi said:


> told her that in her right hand were all her mates from Petforum, if she felt nervous or worried to squeeze her right hand and we were all there for her


too right we were :thumbup:


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

What an horrendous day for you.The truth will always come out hun,just hang onto that!! be strong and stay focused,and be proud of yourself.xx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Thinking of you Sequeena......Cyber hugs from across the Ocean...Jill


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Thinking of you hun at this very hard time x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks all  Went to bed early, by about 8pm I think. Up again now and have to be ready to go by 9:30am


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Thinking of you again today. (((((HUGS))))) to you


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Thanks all  Went to bed early, by about 8pm I think. Up again now and have to be ready to go by 9:30am


good luck hun, remember to wear your flats today !!  xx


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

tashi said:


> told her that in her right hand were all her mates from Petforum, if she felt nervous or worried to squeeze her right hand and we were all there for her


What a lovely thing to remind someone of the support behind them;  Remember that again today and good luck.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Trainers all the way 

I see no need in dressing as I did yesterday, I spent 4 hours stuck in a room and the rest in a video room where they could only see my top half 

So woo for normal t-shirt and trousers 

Boo for having my 'family' there.

I hope it won't take long!! Oh it's snowing too, maybe we won't be able to get in :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

Thinking of you again today.
Hope it's done and dusted today


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I hope it's over today


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Good luck for today hun xxx


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Thinking of you again today x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

just caught this and i dont really know any details but i hope it all goes well for you Sequeena


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Thinking of you hope its not to bad & over today  x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks all  Just waiting for the taxi to pick us up. Hopefully I'll be home by early afternoon.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Fingers crossed you are not left hanging around too much. Thinking of you


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I do hope things go well for you, will be thinking about you, Good Luck.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Thinking of you


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Good Luck today hun!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Good news Everyone :thumbup:

Sarah has asked me to let you all know that She has finished giving her 

evidence :thumbup: What a remarkable feat to be able to get through


OH is now in the actual court room giving his evidence. They hope to be 

home later this afternoon.


Lets hope and pray this b*****d is behind bars soon :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Good news Everyone :thumbup:
> 
> Sarah has asked me to let you all know that She has finished giving her
> 
> ...


glad that much is over for her


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

metame said:


> glad that much is over for her


too right......She sounds Ok :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great to hear she's finished that ordeal :thumbup: She has been so brave  x


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Well done, you are a brave young lady


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

On her way home :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

(((((((((((((((((((((((()))))))))))))))))))))))))) xxxxxxxxx holding my dear friend close xxxxx


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Hope you are ok after going through that ((( )))


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Yay I'm done  First thing I did when I got home was grab the dogs and go for a long walk. Got photos but will put them up later.

CPS reckon it will be all over by tomorrow but CID reckon Thursday.

Judge was going ape again with pr*ck barrister again. He changed a word in a sentence from my statement so that it completely changed the sentence. Judge was having none of it because he had the actual sentence written down :lol: BURN.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Glad that bits over and you can breath a bit xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Glad to hear that bit is over and you can relax a little


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Yay I'm done  First thing I did when I got home was grab the dogs and go for a long walk. Got photos but will put them up later.
> 
> CPS reckon it will be all over by tomorrow but CID reckon Thursday.
> 
> Judge was going ape again with pr*ck barrister again. He changed a word in a sentence from my statement so that it completely changed the sentence. Judge was having none of it because he had the actual sentence written down :lol: BURN.


:thumbup: well done the judge x


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Your judge sound slike he's really on the ball! :thumbup:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Well done for getting through it Sequeena. I hope the judge has a terrible night's sleep, and that the defence barrister does also. That way, he'll cock up seriously when doing his summing up and the judge will take it out when sentencing.

xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

bloody hell  sean mentioned the letter i wrote to him and they want to see it. Good luck because he burnt it when he read it. It was for him only. Even if i had it i would not give it to them.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sequeena said:


> bloody hell  sean mentioned the letter i wrote to him and they want to see it. Good luck because he burnt it when he read it. It was for him only. Even if i had it i would not give it to them.


Screw em can't see what difference it would make having it.

Judge's don't tend to need a bad night's sleep over things like this. In the UK its a pretty rare sight for all this to happen and for it not to be true (obviously it is true, but I mean from their perspective and to get a conviction).

I do like the bit where the Judge addresses them and tells them how long they are going away for. They tell them all sorts of things about what they think of what they did and use mean words. Its not just like it on the telly 

Be done soon :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

well it would be a very elaborate lie lol it's the same as i wrote in my statement but had personal thoughts too. Sean said pirck barrister wanted to see it when he was in the court room.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

sequeena said:


> bloody hell  sean mentioned the letter i wrote to him and they want to see it. Good luck because he burnt it when he read it. It was for him only. Even if i had it i would not give it to them.


That was private between You and Sean. God you have done your statement

that should be enough.


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

So pleased to hear you've got through this... hopefully the closure this will bring will be the start of a whole new part of your life.... moving on can be the hardest, but mst fulfilling thing to do sweetie, stay strong x


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I don't know the history of whats going on but I know what its like to be in court giving evidence and being made out to be the ******* criminal.

This country's justice systems stinks at times.


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> I don't know the history of whats going on but I know what its like to be in court giving evidence and being made out to be the ******* criminal.
> 
> This country's justice systems stinks at times.


Me either as a relative newby but thank god today is all over for you and both Katie and I sincerely hope that the conclusion is a good one for you and justice is done. It sounds like you have been amazingly strong and now you can start to move on in your lives.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

i just remembered he is doing his job but i did get tired of being told every few minutes 'you are lying aren't you' and 'it never happened did it'. I got quite sarcastic in the end i'm surprised the judge didn't tell me off


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

sequeena said:


> i just remembered he is doing his job but i did get tired of being told every few minutes 'you are lying aren't you' and 'it never happened did it'. I got quite sarcastic in the end i'm surprised the judge didn't tell me off


Last time I was being cross-examined by a barrister in court (civil, not criminal thank god) I got so tired of him saying "'it never happened did it?" that I said, "Yes it did. How would you know it didn't happen? You weren't there. I was! That's exactly what happened!". LOL
The barrister became so flabberghasted that he quickly ended his questioning.

It must be a line they use alot!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Last time I was being cross-examined by a barrister in court (civil, not criminal thank god) I got so tired of him saying "'it never happened did it?" that I said, "Yes it did. How would you know it didn't happen? You weren't there. I was! That's exactly what happened!". LOL
> The barrister became so flabberghasted that he quickly ended his questioning.
> 
> It must be a line they use alot!


LOL I wish I'd said that 

It must be in some barrister guide book or something! Also 'I put it to you that' and 'may I ask' - I told him why may? You're going to ask me anyway 

Then he tried to make out that one incident happened in a different room to where it originally happened. I told him that if he read a little bit further on it would tell him everything he needed to know 

Sean just went to town on him, said he had worse interrogations off his boss.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Good to hear you have come through it. Crap that they bullying you into giving the answer they want to hear. Well done you for staying strong.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Ah it's ok, I was told before hand he would ask lots of leading questions and try to get a rise out of me


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Sounds like your coping brilliantly with it. Just wanted to say a massive well done and ...

***biggest, squeeziest, beariest hugs***

Cant have been easy but sounds like youve done brill.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Well Done on getting through yesterday and today! I hope justice is done and you can move on. :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks both  Once you get into it's fine, it was just the whole trying to make me a liar that ticked me off. Once I was done I was out of there!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I can understand that Sequeena but at a guess id say everyone gets that treatment maybe they try and trick liars or something? But as your not lieing you've nowt to be worried about hun.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I can understand that Sequeena but at a guess id say everyone gets that treatment maybe they try and trick liars or something? But as your not lieing you've nowt to be worried about hun.


Nah it's just part of their job. They are trying to prove that their client is innocent (even if they think he's guilty) so it's just what happens  x


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

sequeena said:


> LOL I wish I'd said that
> 
> It must be in some barrister guide book or something! Also 'I put it to you that' and 'may I ask' - I told him why may? You're going to ask me anyway
> 
> ...


What's sickening is that both he, and your barrister will be thousands of pounds richer by the end of it, and both will sit in a bar together comparing cases. 

I'd forgotten about the barrister speak, but you did remind me, especially "I put it to you".

In the end, when he asked me a question, I just completely ignored him and gave my answer to the judge; as if the judge had asked me the question. It helped me to focus, and the judge seemed to notice this as he looked at me as I was answering.

What's sickening (I think you will agree) is to see people swear themselves in on a bible and then lie through their teeth. Religious or not, I was under the impression that a court room was a place for the truth up until I was involved in that case. I'm glad I was able to stick to the truth though...I really do think that the Judges know who is lieing.

The worst is over for you now

xx


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Omg don't start me on swearing on the bible, wonder what happens if you refuse to do it, 'cos I wouldn't have sworn on it. 

It sucks all this


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I swore on the bible... but did not say 'so help me God' at the end. I am not religious so didn't want to say it. OH didn't even notice and just said it :lol:

Sadly with video link you only see one person at a time. So when pr*ck barrister was questioning me I could only answer to him. The bugger kept leaning out of shot (obviously going through my statement, making notes etc) so I had to really strain to hear him  the judge said though that the connection could sometimes be iffy so if I didn't hear just ask again... so I did it... and asked even when I heard the question :lol: :lol: Just my little way of ticking them off! Oh and interrupting too 

Yes it does sicken me that my abuser swore on the bible and told them that I was the one who instigated things - I wasn't even 12 years old when it started so the EFF could I have done that?!

They're working on the angle that I didn't like him (duh) and so made up this huge elaborate story in ONE NIGHT so that I could help my niece to get rid of him.

errr ok.


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

Sequeena the difference is that when you swore on the Bible YOU were telling the truth; when your abuser did HE wasn't. Most of the time the jury see straight through those who lie and if anyone believes in God or Karma then they will realise that this person will get it back at some point, worse with a bit of luck.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

mmm I hope so. I did start to second guess myself (ffs I'm not even the one on trial) because he kept trying to get specific dates, times of day, what I was wearing etc. out of me... and I can't give them that.

I kept trying to explain, it's like snippets from a movie. I know clearly what has gone on but I have blocked out the more 'mundane' things.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I swore on the bible... but did not say 'so help me God' at the end. I am not religious so didn't want to say it. OH didn't even notice and just said it :lol:
> 
> Sadly with video link you only see one person at a time. So when pr*ck barrister was questioning me I could only answer to him. The bugger kept leaning out of shot (obviously going through my statement, making notes etc) so I had to really strain to hear him  the judge said though that the connection could sometimes be iffy so if I didn't hear just ask again... so I did it... and asked even when I heard the question :lol: :lol: Just my little way of ticking them off! Oh and interrupting too
> 
> ...


Thing is, they have to have an angle of defense and that's about the only one they could take i.e. "she doesn't like him, never has, was jealous of X, did Y and said Z. Always been a problem person with paranoia and an unhealthy fascination with the accused, even as a child. Accused tried to do the adult thing and keep distance however complainant became distressed at this and family encouraged accused to try harder blah blah" - am I close?

The judge will see through this. Just as he will be chuckling with his OH tonight that you kept asking for the question to be repeated when both he and you knew what the question had been LOL.



xx

If you were the last witness to be heard, they will need a chance for further questions (if there are any) now that the evidence has been heard from both sides. The judge will then give both barristers time to prepare a summing up of their cases, after which he will probably retire in order to pass judgement. In the meantime, the accused will be in discussions with his own barrister about the possible outcome, and may consider changing his plea last minute for a reduced outcome.

I think judgement will be passed either late on Thursday afternoon or Friday morning by the looks of things (in my limited experience).

Are you going to celebrate with your OH this weekend now that it's finally over?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Well my OH was after me and then it was my niece, mother and sister (hahahaha!!!) so don't know when they'll be finished. I reckon round Thursday too  CID said the jury will take however long they want to take (hope they don't f*ck about for too long!!). I was going to go but I don't want to go back in that building ever!!

I was expecting an old bailey style court but it was a glorified office :lol: The big wooden court was over the road.

Yes that's exactly how it went down classix. It had been mentioned about my abuse by my biological father so was protective of my mum and didn't want another man in the house. However he tried to disregard that because of my prior abuse I was afraid of a) him b) no-one believing me and c) causing my mother to have her final and fatal stroke!

Oh and isn't it funny that NOT ONCE when Sean or I gave evidence did he ask about how I have reacted since he was arrested (cutting, overdose, depression) even though it was in Sean's statement (actually don't think the overdose was in that as that was only about a month ago). MMMMMMMMM!!!!!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Sequeena they never are interested in things that we seem to think have an important impact, it stinks 

Like I told you already, there are things I thought were so important but all the barristers (on both sides) wanted was to get a conviction didn't care if it was the longest or the best, just so long as they got one and went any way to get one.

I wish we had a better justice system, I really think there are things that could be done which would make it so much better without it getting any worse..! In the end they listened to jack sh*t of what I said and they didn't even give me a second video interview like was planned so loads of stuff (in my eyes) was missed out, the first was only meant to be a brief overview and that's the only thing they used to prosecute him 

*is never happy*


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Sequeena they never are interested in things that we seem to think have an important impact, it stinks
> 
> Like I told you already, there are things I thought were so important but all the barristers (on both sides) wanted was to get a conviction didn't care if it was the longest or the best, just so long as they got one and went any way to get one.
> 
> ...


Yes I was hoping my barrister would mention something as I told VS and witness protection about my overdose etc.!! ehhhhh it sucks.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Yes I was hoping my barrister would mention something as I told VS and witness protection about my overdose etc.!! ehhhhh it sucks.


I got told its best not to interfere and whatnot they know what they are doing. Obviously they know more than us but its not the point really is it, don't half feel like they aren't interested in what we have to say, when in reality the only reason they have a chance to prosecute someone is *because* of what we said


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I got told its best not to interfere and whatnot they know what they are doing. Obviously they know more than us but its not the point really is it, don't half feel like they aren't interested in what we have to say, when in reality the only reason they have a chance to prosecute someone is *because* of what we said


Exactly. Give a girl the chance to speak her mind


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Well my OH was after me and then it was my niece, mother and sister (hahahaha!!!) so don't know when they'll be finished. I reckon round Thursday too  CID said the jury will take however long they want to take (hope they don't f*ck about for too long!!). I was going to go but I don't want to go back in that building ever!!
> 
> I was expecting an old bailey style court but it was a glorified office :lol: The big wooden court was over the road.
> 
> ...


It would be a road to guilty if he asked you about those. Remember though, the jury does get to read all of the witness statements, as well as the judge so try not to worry about that too much.

Basically, the stuff you don't get asked about is the stuff that the barristers either don't see as important in law or precedant, or accept that asking the witness will not prove anything to help their client/s' case. Imagine the hilarity of him saying, "In paragraph 5 of your witness statement it states, "When he was arrested I began suffering episodes of severe anxiety and guilt. This culminated in a suicide attempt on X date after which I was admitted to Y hospital for treatment. In document bundle 3, number 46 you provide a letter from your doctor confirming this. I put it to you that this never happened." LOL.

Basically, he has to get his client off the charge. To do this, he will have 4 or 5 other cases as examples where an accused has gotten off with either "not guilty" or the case has been dismissed. Everytime his head went out of sight, he was making a note next to your statement as to whether he had proved his point in law (to draw reference to it in his summing up) or whether it needs further questioning of other witnesses. The more ticks he puts, the more confident he is.

I discovered that the moral rights and wrongs don't matter in a courtroom. The judge needs to hear the facts that matter legally, as he'll be potentially using these facts in his sentencing report.

It can leave you very frustrated as you feel relief that you got to "have your day in court" but frustration that the barristers don't seem to be asking "the right questions" to get your story out there to the people that matter.

Did your family tell you if there were any press in the gallery? I'd imagine this case would be of strong interest to them as they hang around the courts all day looking at everything going on.

I'm really thrilled for you though that you were there with the support of the people who really love you and that what went on is coming out in full. It's like a chapter closing for you now, finally. xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

aye you're right classix, still annoying though!

I don't know who was in the gallery, Sean wasn't allowed in at that point and my family weren't there (we are not speaking anymore).

One thing did make me laugh though... i've read sean's statement (he brought it home) and it was only 4 pages... well this morning I heard pr*ck barrister refer to page 41 of my statement paragraph 35... LMFAO!!! I didn't realise it was so long....

and I don't know how anyone could have made that up in one night, with a cold and no sleep :lol:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

sequeena said:


> aye you're right classix, still annoying though!
> 
> I don't know who was in the gallery, Sean wasn't allowed in at that point and my family weren't there (we are not speaking anymore).
> 
> ...


LOL! 4 pages versus at least 41! It must have taken him ages to go through your statement and prepare his questions...how annoying for him that you were telling the truth throughout and he couldn't trip you up! :lol:
They usually love long witness statements as there are loads of places that they can trip you up, especially if anything is embellished, or your memory isn't clear - it establishes doubt about all of the other 'facts' in your evidence.

I'll bet he's not looking forward to tomorrow!

Good one



xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Hehe he really couldn't get anything on me. At one point we were discussing something (you can probably guess what it was but I won't say) about his position over me. I was in such a position that he would have had to have been standing.

"but he can't do that when standing"

Yes but if you look at him he's not exactly the average sized man. He's like 5 foot!!!!!  Would only have to bend his knees a little!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Hehe he really couldn't get anything on me. At one point we were discussing something (you can probably guess what it was but I won't say) about his position over me. I was in such a position that he would have had to have been standing.
> 
> "but he can't do that when standing"
> 
> Yes but if you look at him he's not exactly the average sized man. He's like 5 foot!!!!!  Would only have to bend his knees a little!


OMG! Good for you! I bet he didn't know where to put himself (the barrister that is) :lol:

I only wish you could have seen the bastard squirming in the dock. I hope most of the jury have kids around the age of 12 to really drive it home when they watch their angels sleeping tonight.

xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

If I had known classix  When I first did my recorded statement I was told I may have special measures but it's not guaranteed. Then got the court date but didn't realise until I got my date that I would be the same day it started. So decided that I was too late in applying and I should just get on with it. When I rang the care officer or whatever she is she told me I was doing it via video link. Yay pressure off. When I got there I was told it was automatic... but then my usher said no that's not right. You should have been given the choice 

So I don't know if I could have done it in the court room because of the way I reacted when I saw him... but I would have liked to have tried.

I honestly hope the jury know I am telling the truth... just have to wait I suppose


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

sequeena said:


> If I had known classix  When I first did my recorded statement I was told I may have special measures but it's not guaranteed. Then got the court date but didn't realise until I got my date that I would be the same day it started. So decided that I was too late in applying and I should just get on with it. When I rang the care officer or whatever she is she told me I was doing it via video link. Yay pressure off. When I got there I was told it was automatic... but then my usher said no that's not right. You should have been given the choice
> 
> So I don't know if I could have done it in the court room because of the way I reacted when I saw him... but I would have liked to have tried.
> 
> I honestly hope the jury know I am telling the truth... just have to wait I suppose


I think the jury will know exactly what happened. Human beings have this strange knack of spotting a liar, and it sounds as if you were a credible witness too.

Whatever does happen now though, you've done all you can. It's time to start letting go...and smile as you exhale.

xxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I am  I'm not going to go back to normal straight away... well I don't think I was ever normal... but yeah, I still need counselling.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

classixuk said:


> I think the jury will know exactly what happened. Human beings have this strange knack of spotting a liar, and it sounds as if you were a credible witness too.
> 
> Whatever does happen now though, you've done all you can. It's time to start letting go...and smile as you exhale.
> 
> xxx


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I am  I'm not going to go back to normal straight away... well I don't think I was ever normal... but yeah, I still need counselling.


Oh of course, I understand that. But the great thing is, the counselling can really help now as it's not as if the scab will be constantly be being unpicked inbetween counselling sessions. Your therapist will be pleased to hear that the court case is over and done with...it's pretty hard to be counselled through something that's "going on" rather than "has been".

Once the sentence has been passed, it will be an end for you and just the beginning for him. For the rest of his life, even when he comes out of prison, he will be registered for his cruelty. He will find life very hard compared to everything he experienced before.

On the other hand, your life with Sean is just beginning. Everything that happened until now has happened and is part of your history. Your future however is a blank book that will become whatever you choose to write in it. It can either be an extension of your exisiting pain or a fresh start.

It will be your choice. You're in charge now. Embrace that opportunity and make the most of it.

xxx

So proud of you.

:thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh I don't think he'll come out  He's 73! Think it's definitely a life sentence if he gets it


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Oh I don't think he'll come out  He's 73! Think it's definitely a life sentence if he gets it


Please don't get your hopes up Sequeena. A 73 year old man is very unlikely to get a life sentence despite the horror of his crimes. The court will be proportianate...i.e. if his estimated life span is another 7 years, even if they were to give him 4 years, they will see it as taking away more than half of his remaining life. 
His defence may well plead that he is ill pre-sentencing and that he has a suspected terminal condition which they ask the judge to take into account. They might also state (if the verdict is guilty) that due to his age and ailments that he no longer poses as much of a threat as he once did. The worst case scenario is that he is required to be placed upon the register for the remainder of his life and is given a suspended sentence, however a custodial sentence is likely due to the nature of the crime.

Please don't think though, that less than 25 years = "I didn't convince them enough". It will have nothing to do with you or your evidence, it will be down to previous sentencing handed out for similar offences to people of his age.

I just wanted to highlight this right now so you are prepared for the worst should it happen.

But it's not really the worst. Like I said, he has to live with this starting from now.

You're able to starting living from now.

xxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh no no no I realise he may only get 4 years or even no sentence... what I mean is I doubt he'd get out of prison alive if he does go


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

hey hunny. have you heard anything today. Hope your keeping strong. We are all here for you x x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I haven't yet, it will probably be tomorrow or Friday. Thanks for thinking of me 

Had more phonecalls from my family today... if my mother had made the effort to come to court on Monday when I was there for 10 hours then maybe... maybe at a push I could have forgiven her. She only went yesterday because my niece was there and she had to give evidence...

Where was my support eh? That's the line my niece pulled on me some months back. Where's my damn support


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

You've always got the support from your PF family  x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes I have 
I'm not particularly bothered, at least I'm not a doormat now


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

sequeena said:


> I haven't yet, it will probably be tomorrow or Friday. Thanks for thinking of me
> 
> Had more phonecalls from my family today... if my mother had made the effort to come to court on Monday when I was there for 10 hours then maybe... maybe at a push I could have forgiven her. She only went yesterday because my niece was there and she had to give evidence...
> 
> Where was my support eh? That's the line my niece pulled on me some months back. Where's my damn support


so sorry to hear ya didnt get support maybe talk to your mum and ask her?


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

aww hun thats crap. I Saw your fb and cant believe that they are trying to crawl now. 

Hopefully you will get a great outcome. Stay strong and we are all here for you. Just take it easy, little steps at a time and make sure Sean treats you like the princess that you deserve to be treat like. x x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Just read this whole thread. I am so sorry to hear what you've been going through 

Now your facebook status makes sense 

I hope he gets whats coming to him. What you need is someone on the inside to do him in (when he gets sentenced of course)


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

No thanks DK... she had her chance, she's not getting another one 

It is very annoying, I just hope they get the message this time.

If he goes to prison it's likely something would happen anyway, honour among theives and all that xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Thats a shame, hopefully over time it will all sort out.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sequeena said:


> If he goes to prison it's likely something would happen anyway, honour among theives and all that xx


Something like what hun?


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Something like what hun?


get beat up . Inmates do not like people who do anything wrong to children


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

xxsarahpopsxx said:


> get beat up . Inmates do not like people who do anything wrong to children


Nah they don't. Its surprising how many of the bastards get sent to special sex offenders prisons


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Nah they don't. Its surprising how many of the bastards get sent to special sex offenders prisons


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

xxsarahpopsxx said:


>


Makes me mad too. That was my one hope even though its probably a horrible thing to think.

I hope Sequeena's suffers a lot longer and a lot harder.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes and there they are like one happy little family all denying what they did wrong or thinking it's perfectly acceptable


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

I cant say what i think as i would get banned.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

xxsarahpopsxx said:


> I cant say what i think as i would get banned.


I don't even know why I care so much tonight. Its just getting to me more, usually does at this time of year.

Can I be a pain in the rear and ask you to unquote your last post I have this in built fear of the bastard stalking me when he gets out, he's already tried to contact me from inside several times, I'm a bit stupid and shouldn't leave trails really.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

:scared: So much for justice  

Bring back hanging i say.... AND electric chair!!! Actually... water boarding THEN hanging!! :cursing:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

mmmmm  me neither, not for getting banned but for fear of giving myself a heart attack


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Can I be a pain in the rear and ask you to unquote your last post I have this in built fear of the bastard stalking me when he gets out, he's already tried to contact me from inside several times, I'm a bit stupid and shouldn't leave trails really.


I will do that for you too x


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :scared: So much for justice
> 
> Bring back hanging i say.... AND electric chair!!! Actually... water boarding THEN hanging!! :cursing:


I agree. Its an absolute disgrace that they get this special treatment when you have people like you two girls who have struggled to get their lives back on track.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I will do that for you too x


Thanks, I should know better 

The bugger who caused this thread best go down for one hell of a long time. Else he's gonna have a forum of people who want to hunt him down


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Sequeena, regardless of any outcome, you've already won. 
You are stronger than anyone thought, you know thats true or else how come you're going through with all this. 
You've not just accepted whats happened and walked away
Regardles of anything thats happened you've chosen not to be a victim.
You are a strong and couragous young woman. Be proud of yourself and your current life. 
Hold your head high.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

That would be the funniest sight ever!!! A 5 foot balding midget running from you lot :lol:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

bird said:


> Sequeena, regardless of any outcome, you've already won.
> You are stronger than anyone thought, you know thats true or else how come you're going through with all this.
> You've not just accepted whats happened and walked away
> Regardles of anything thats happened you've chosen not to be a victim.
> ...


Thank you Bird  Well I don't see myself as much of a victim... it's still a little surreal at times... like I know it happened but I've disassociated in such a way it feels like someone else


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

sequeena said:


> That would be the funniest sight ever!!! A 5 foot balding midget running from you lot :lol:


you have been told no one messes with a pfer :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

xxsarahpopsxx said:


> you have been told no one messes with a pfer :thumbup: :thumbup:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Couldnt agree more


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Haaaaa :lol: it's ok though, the Luna will sort it out for me


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I dont care about all this human rights crap. They are pure scummy evil...

Torture the fuc**ers!!!


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I dont care about all this human rights crap. They are pure scummy evil...
> 
> Torture the fuc**ers!!!


Once you have committed a crime and have been convicted you should lose all of your human rights!!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I think it would depend on the crime really... I dunno though I can't be bothered to think about it :lol:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

In answer to the 'special sex offenders prison' comment, I just want to share what I have been told and it comes from a source that 'would' know for definate about these things.
Not all prisons have 'sex offender' units. The ones that do, also have what you might class as 'normal prisoners' living there too but in a separate part of the prison. However as the 'sex offenders' sentence progresses they will get to mingle with the other prisoners at some point and this is when they tend to get 'targeted' by the other inmates.

Its not really known as a 'sex offenders unit' either but as a 'vulnerable prisoners' unit so its not just sex offenders who are housed together.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

gr33neyes said:


> In answer to the 'special sex offenders prison' comment, I just want to share what I have been told and it comes from a source that 'would' know for definate about these things.
> Not all prisons have 'sex offender' units. The ones that do, also have what you might class as 'normal prisoners' living there too but in a separate part of the prison. However as the 'sex offenders' sentence progresses they will get to mingle with the other prisoners at some point and this is when they tend to get 'targeted' by the other inmates.
> 
> Its not really known as a 'sex offenders unit' either but as a 'vulnerable prisoners' unit so its not just sex offenders who are housed together.


Unfotunately there are some prisons dedicated to just sex offenders though  offering the treatment schemes yada yada.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Unfotunately there are some prisons dedicated to just sex offenders though  offering the treatment schemes yada yada.


Which my fecking taxes pay for.

I'd rather just shoot the bastards. 

I don't know what you two have been through but I can pretty much imagine. Are you related? Or is it two unconnected evets.

Makes me sick to my stomach thinking of it.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Horse and Hound said:


> Which my fecking taxes pay for.
> 
> I'd rather just shoot the bastards.
> 
> ...


Its unconnected


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

unconnected and all too common sadly.


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

I resent the fact that our Taxes keep these "things" can't call them human or animals, in comfort; they don't deserve the central heating, a roof over their heads, entertainment, decent food and everything except freedom. There are decent people who haven't got half of what the prisoners have. Obviously, I don't know the ins-and-outs of this case, nor do I know Sequeena but she is having to rebuild her life and her trust of people. What is this monster going to do? He doesn't have any qualms or concerns for her as none of these offenders have consciences. I hope he rots in Hell, freezing in the cellar of the prison, forgotton at mealtimes and left to starve. Sequeena has all our support, he has nothing I hope.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

he actually has more than i have . . Family.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

sequeena said:


> he actually has more than i have . . Family.


He has one thing less tho.... Your pf family xx


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

sequeena said:


> he actually has more than i have . . Family.


What? Even after what he has done? Well they must be as bad as him then. How could anyone condone someone doing what he did?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes he had 4 people with him... 2 I know were his adopted son and wife.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

sequeena said:


> unconnected and all too common sadly.


very true.

I feel for the pair of you. I'm not going to patronise and say I know how you feel as I don't, and quite frankly hope I never do.

I hope the ***t gets what's coming to him, and I don't apologise for calling him that at all.


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> very true.
> 
> I feel for the pair of you. I'm not going to patronise and say I know how you feel as I don't, and quite frankly hope I never do.
> 
> I hope the ***t gets what's coming to him, and I don't apologise for calling him that at all.


I second that. All of it.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I've called him worse, no worries 

It's down to the jury now... I hope they don't take too long.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

sequeena said:


> I've called him worse, no worries
> 
> It's down to the jury now... I hope they don't take too long.


Any indication of how long they will take?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I asked CID if they have a time limit and he said no, it will take however long it will take.

Well it might take a while as my own statement is over 41 pages long (for comparison my OHs was only 4) and I've been told they mess about with tea and biscuits quite a bit.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I asked CID if they have a time limit and he said no, it will take however long it will take.
> 
> Well it might take a while as my own statement is over 41 pages long (for comparison my OHs was only 4) and I've been told *they mess about with tea and biscuits quite a bit.*


God what a piss take


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> God what a piss take


I know  :lol: I had to wait around so long on Monday because of that and because the defence could pick and choose who they liked on the jury and people were being sworn in etc. It does take forever.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

sequeena said:


> I asked CID if they have a time limit and he said no, it will take however long it will take.
> 
> Well it might take a while as my own statement is over 41 pages long (for comparison my OHs was only 4) and I've been told they mess about with tea and biscuits quite a bit.


That is a long statement!

I seriously dread to think what you went through, must have been hard for your OH as well.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

It's ok  OH has been great! He thinks the defence barrister was useless he's had worse interrogations from his boss :lol:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

sequeena said:


> It's ok  OH has been great! He thinks the defence barrister was useless he's had worse interrogations from his boss :lol:


I rememebr giving trial at a criminal trial once. Basically a my best friends ex was standing trial for beating her up and they were interogating me about it, he was alleging self defence and all that.

What they didn't bargain on is that I'm legally trained for my job. Now I do civil work, which is a different ball game, but I've spent countless hours in criminal courts as work experience and as part of the local mock trial group where we compete in competitions.

I have to laugh, because even the judge told the defence barrister that I was making him look like a tool.

Bloke changed his plea in the end.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Hahahaha :lol: I know they're doing their job but they are horrible  I mean... how would I have been able to make it all up in one night... then be so good at it that I can remember it all these months later and then of course with the mental problems on top... It just can't make sense... but I don't know how the jury will see it.

The usher told me she was impressed because she tells people not to get wound up and to answer like they were watching a movie so they don't become overly emotional. But I don't know if me not getting emotional (I looked like I was going to cry a few times and did cry once but that was it) would look worse than me bawling all over the place.

I hate the waiting. At least when no-one knew I was in control. I had it sorted in my head and I was getting on with life. Now I have no control over anything.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

You will have shown emotion though, you just won't be aware of it. The amount of time's I've watched someone give evidence and they've had a completely different opinion of how they've looked.

Can I ask when the incident(s) occured and when you finally reported them? I very. very much doubt any jury would think you had made something like that up, and if you have councilling reports as well...its clear its had a long effect on you. 

If its too much to go into please don't, I just don't know the history.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

It's fine. The bulk of incidents happened between 11-16 but it kept going until he was arrested in March 

He tried to do something to my niece and that's when I decided to speak about it. I had been thinking about saying something for a while but it wasn't until something happened to her that I actually had the courage to say anything.

I'm 21 now, so it's almost 10 years since it first started (it would really be 10 years next summer I think).


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sequeena said:


> At least when no-one knew I was in control. I had it sorted in my head and I was getting on with life. Now I have no control over anything.


I 100000000000000% relate to that. As soon as somebody knew/court things happened it was all way out of my control and the downward spiral deepened..!

Its like when its just in your own head you can tell yourself anything you like and it doesn't really matter how you think or feel just get on with it. But when others get involved it all matters and I know I got lost amidst it all and all these other people want to tell you what it was like/what you think or feel and in reality I know I never knew, I still don't know what I think or feel. I don't know which is better, but I hope you are the better one be it feeling anything or nothing!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I 100000000000000% relate to that. As soon as somebody knew/court things happened it was all way out of my control and the downward spiral deepened..!


That's it... and I think that's the main reason why I've found it hard to deal mentally/emotionally and have spiralled into depression/self harm etc. I really hate not being in control.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

sequeena said:


> It's fine. The bulk of incidents happened between 11-16 but it kept going until he was arrested in March
> 
> He tried to do something to my niece and that's when I decided to speak about it. I had been thinking about saying something for a while but it wasn't until something happened to her that I actually had the courage to say anything.
> 
> I'm 21 now, so it's almost 10 years since it first started (it would really be 10 years next summer I think).


Well done you for having the courage to speak up, and I assume it was a family member then given that your niece has also been abused?  Makes me sick, those people are supposed to look after you.



GoldenShadow said:


> I 100000000000000% relate to that. As soon as somebody knew/court things happened it was all way out of my control and the downward spiral deepened..!


I think the issue is that you've reported it and now ahve to have the faith in someone else to do the right thing, when the very faith you have in humans as a whole will be shattered due to the awful incidents you have suffered.

The waiting must be awful but I just hope it all turns out ok in the end and he gets what he deserves. Someone will have him inside...make no bones about it. Even the most hardened criminals don't like child abusers.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Its like when its just in your own head you can tell yourself anything you like and it doesn't really matter how you think or feel just get on with it. But when others get involved it all matters and I know I got lost amidst it all and all these other people want to tell you what it was like/what you think or feel and in reality I know I never knew, I still don't know what I think or feel. I don't know which is better, but I hope you are the better one be it feeling anything or nothing!


You're so right!! People kept saying it was ok to be upset etc.. but to me it's not because I wasn't like this before. I was perfectly OK and nobody can get how I wasn't letting it affect me.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

sequeena said:


> You're so right!! People kept saying it was ok to be upset etc.. but to me it's not because I wasn't like this before. I was perfectly OK and nobody can get how I wasn't letting it affect me.


Thing is, for fear of not wanting to sound like a broken record, is that you've broken his power though. The moment you reported him the power he has over you and your neice has gone.

Sadly it sounds like you don't have the support of your family though. Surely they must realise what's been going on?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Horse and Hound said:


> Well done you for having the courage to speak up, and I assume it was a family member then given that your niece has also been abused?  Makes me sick, those people are supposed to look after you.


It was my step father. Not blood family but close enough I suppose.

I was used to it having been physically abused by my biological dad. When I met my OH and realised how lovely his dad was it actually really freaked me out and at first I couldn't be around him.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

sequeena said:


> It was my step father. Not blood family but close enough I suppose.
> 
> I was used to it having been physically abused by my biological dad. When I met my OH and realised how lovely his dad was it actually really freaked me out and at first I couldn't be around him.


Oh my god, hun, I seriously don't know what to say.

I'm really suprised you've managed to get close to any male at all...

Christ...the first person i go to for protection is my dad and my mum...jesus, I'm welling up here for you and I know I've got no right! :frown:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Horse and Hound said:


> Well done you for having the courage to speak up, and I assume it was a family member then given that your niece has also been abused?  Makes me sick, those people are supposed to look after you.
> 
> I think the issue is that you've reported it and now ahve to have the faith in someone else to do the right thing, when the very faith you have in humans as a whole will be shattered due to the awful incidents you have suffered.
> 
> The waiting must be awful but I just hope it all turns out ok in the end and he gets what he deserves. Someone will have him inside...make no bones about it. Even the most hardened criminals don't like child abusers.


You should be a psychologist, you're better than any of the buggers I've seen before 

I hope the **** gets put in a regular prison, I really do!



sequeena said:


> You're so right!! People kept saying it was ok to be upset etc.. but to me it's not because I wasn't like this before. I was perfectly OK and nobody can get how I wasn't letting it affect me.


In the same breath I don't want to tell you how I think/feel because you might not be the same, but this doesn't half check a lot of boxes in my head and make a few more things make sense again. Ever since someone sort of guessed I lost control. I was always a bit of a miserable kid but got caught out one day. I can remember the exact day and everything, its the one moment in my life I wish never happened. I wish the telling someone never happened more than the abuse I think...I should so stop hijacking


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Horse and Hound said:


> Thing is, for fear of not wanting to sound like a broken record, is that you've broken his power though. The moment you reported him the power he has over you and your neice has gone.
> 
> Sadly it sounds like you don't have the support of your family though. Surely they must realise what's been going on?


Yes you're right  It's hard to accept though because to me he never had hold over me. He might have still tried his best when I moved out but that's where it stopped in my mind. Everything that happened when I moved was just something I had to deal with.

Oh my family.... well all I've had is grief off my mother, sister and niece. All I had for months from my mother was 'why didn't you tell me' and 'I knew something was wrong but you wouldn't tell me' yet in the same breath they turned round and told me they hated me, didn't care when I overdosed, tried to accuse my OH of abusing me etc. Not one of them turned up to support me when I was first in court on Monday. Surely that's something a mother would do? But no she only went on tuesday because she had to (my niece and they were giving evidence).

Then they had the 'good grace' to tell CID if they saw me they wouldn't say anything about our little 'argument'. My mother has been phoning me for days and I had another one this morning.

I don't care anymore, they can all die. They f*cked me over when I needed them most. I hope they lose EVERYTHING.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

It's ok... I'm trying to make my own family 

I regret saying anything too... because it's just been sh*t :lol:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Yes you're right  It's hard to accept though because to me he never had hold over me. He might have still tried his best when I moved out but that's where it stopped in my mind. Everything that happened when I moved was just something I had to deal with.
> 
> Oh my family.... well all I've had is grief off my mother, sister and niece. All I had for months from my mother was 'why didn't you tell me' and 'I knew something was wrong but you wouldn't tell me' yet in the same breath they turned round and told me they hated me, didn't care when I overdosed, tried to accuse my OH of abusing me etc. Not one of them turned up to support me when I was first in court on Monday. Surely that's something a mother would do? But no she only went on tuesday because she had to (my niece and they were giving evidence).
> 
> ...


If he tried anything to you when you moved out I hope that's been reported to. My god, I can't imagine how bad you felt.

And yes, If I was in your shoes (easy to say, as my mum and dad are together so I don't have step parents, nor have I ever been abused), if I told my mum something had happened to me like that she'd side with me straight away and I'd have her full support. She's always told me that and so has my dad. There was a time when a teacher at our primary school was sacked for it, they both sat me down and asked me if anything had happened to me. Luckily the most he had done to me was tickle me under my arms, but from what I gather others hadn't been so lucky.

I wonder if he has ever been violent with your mum, given that your biological dad was? Maybe she thinks its "normal"? I don't know.

He tried doing something to your neice so your sister should be bloody grateful you've had the courage to do something about it, so should she and your mum.

But you're right. F**k the lot of them. Concentrate on your new life with your OH and your mutts (even if Luna does give you nothing but grief!).

You've come so far...it might seem like forever but the end is nearly here.

have you had any shitty press reports to deal with?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I didnt know if i should post or not

I have just read the last few posts of this thread and i have so many things i want to say to you but i honestly dont know where to start.

You shouldnt regret speaking out let the BAS**** get what he deserves! Stay strong its a big f you to the people who havent been there for you xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Horse and Hound said:


> If he tried anything to you when you moved out I hope that's been reported to. My god, I can't imagine how bad you felt.
> 
> And yes, If I was in your shoes (easy to say, as my mum and dad are together so I don't have step parents, nor have I ever been abused), if I told my mum something had happened to me like that she'd side with me straight away and I'd have her full support. She's always told me that and so has my dad. There was a time when a teacher at our primary school was sacked for it, they both sat me down and asked me if anything had happened to me. Luckily the most he had done to me was tickle me under my arms, but from what I gather others hadn't been so lucky.
> 
> ...


Oh I don't care, because of her I'm dealing with this. There is one time which I won't mention where it was SO OBVIOUS what was going on and she did nothing. She said she knew something was wrong... then she should have kept pushing and pushing until she got the answer.

I think she knew.

No, apart from the first day where I went in round the front i have been going round the back so have seen no press at all. Plus I was kept away from everyone so no-one could have got to me.



harley bear said:


> I didnt know if i should post or not
> 
> I have just read the last few posts of this thread and i have so many things i want to say to you but i honestly dont know where to start.
> 
> You shouldnt regret speaking out let the BAS**** get what he deserves! Stay strong its a big f you to the people who havent been there for you xx


Thank you  xx


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Horse and Hound said:


> have you had any shitty press reports to deal with?


I was wondering that too....the local paper printed all my address except my house number when my husband was being convicted. Didn't help matters at all.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Oh I don't care, because of her I'm dealing with this. There is one time which I won't mention where it was SO OBVIOUS what was going on and she did nothing.


Sounds to me you're going to be better off without her as well then.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Just wanted to say that you two are amazing for getting through this. I can't even begin to imagine what it must have been like


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Just been catching up with the thread hun

I was in tears when you said about your mum not supporting you :frown:

I am so sorry that you've had all this to go through

I will also say that i am shocked that you are so lovely when all this **** has happened to you. Your always here for people on here and no doubt in your homelife too. Well done hun for being a star, even when you are so down xx

If you ever need to talk... PM me... you were there for me when i needed it x

Take care


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

sequeena said:


> It's fine. The bulk of incidents happened between 11-16 but it kept going until he was arrested in March
> 
> He tried to do something to my niece and that's when I decided to speak about it. I had been thinking about saying something for a while but it wasn't until something happened to her that I actually had the courage to say anything.
> 
> I'm 21 now, so it's almost 10 years since it first started (it would really be 10 years next summer I think).


OMFG I feel sick that someone has taken your innocence and for almost 10 years. You have been SO brave and if only you knew then what you know now then you could have said something before but these people prey on fear. Thank God you saved your niece. I have NO comprehension of what you have been through and am sickened to the stomach at this monsters actions. Having just read the bit about your mum, sister and niece I now feel awful for my comment about him having family. I thought you had the support from yours and can only say thank God you have friends who care even those who've never met or spoken to you. You are a very strong person to go through all that and come out of it so sensible and levelheaded at 21. Hopefully in time you may reconcile with your family but meanwhile you have lots of friends on here, even us new members. Have to agree with Harley Bear, don't want to waffle on but HAD to say something. You are brave and strong and you didn't let the B*****d win. Love from us both and the boys xxxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone... It must look like it but I don't feel strong, or amazing, I'm just me, no different to anyone else.

gr33neyes I can't believe they posted your address!! That's terrible!!  Just checked our local evening post website (they have a section for courts) and nothing has gone up there yet. I don't know if they're waiting for a verdict or what... I hope they don't write anything to be honest!! Too many people in my area know about this already, I don't want it in the paper


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

How sad is this...










It's the room we were waiting in on the Monday (complete with my zombie book :lol. I was here as a kid giving evidence against my father but imagining other kids here makes me so sad 

This was in the coded part of the court, the barristers kept their things in this area and the video link room was only down the corridor. The next day I was put in a different room which was much nicer. It had 2 windows instead of one and was bigger


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

sequeena said:


> How sad is this...


Aww hun thats awful. I cant imagine having to sit in there all day waiting


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Aww hun thats awful. I cant imagine having to sit in there all day waiting


It got really claustraphobic after a while. We were in there from around 9:30am until 1pm


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Thats disgusting. It's bad enough that they expect adults to sit in there, never mind kids!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Thats disgusting. It's bad enough that they expect adults to sit in there, never mind kids!!


Things just take so long though. I expected to be in and out but it just doesn't work that way.

Of course I could have gone to the canteen or even go outside but I didn't want to risk running into my abuser.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Things just take so long though. I expected to be in and out but it just doesn't work that way.
> 
> Of course I could have gone to the canteen or even go outside but I didn't want to risk running into my abuser.


Dont blame you hun. Tho i have to say... The court shouldnt allow that to happen. He should be under lock and key! They should be holding him in the cells, leaving you free to stretch your legs, safe in the knowledge that he cant get anywhere near you


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

He wasn't in custody though, he was on bail 

Though it is part of his bail condition that if we are in the same room HE has to leave, not me... but I'm not going to risk it :lol:


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

hey hun how have you been today?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I've been fine  waiting patiently for the verdict x


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

They will most likely print something about the sentencing hun, they often do. They do give addresses too, I didn't care as it wasn't in relation to me, but considering for gr33n eyes the situation that really didn't help. Tbh there were kids living at the address which was in the paper anyway, its probably not a good idea. They could just say the town surely.

Edited now purpose served.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

just sending hugs from us here....


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I hate that we are statistics... and will be a bit of gossip for someone to read 
If they do print anything... they'll print my name won't they? Considering I'm over 16  why don't I get any say in that!!!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I hate that we are statistics... and will be a bit of gossip for someone to read
> If they do print anything... they'll print my name won't they? Considering I'm over 16  why don't I get any say in that!!!


I don't think they can hun...I was 17 in 2009 and wasn't mentioned, but I think its to do with the fact we were 'victims of crime' so to speak.

It wont really be gossip hun, its surprising how hard adults find it to deal with people who were abused as kids. I think I said before there was a grown man crying in the court room when you know who was sentenced, couple of other women were too. If people see an article on it I think they will feel pretty horrid about it.

I know what you mean though, the thought of anything in the papers made me feel physically sick, but as you can see it gave literally nothing at all as to who I was. I think the press get it from going and sitting in court sometimes, there was def someone there when we went as two of us had to sit on the floor the bloody gallery only had about 12 seats and was full  Three of them had notebooks and pens. They would have seen me run out making a scene, then come back in go back out etc, none of that was mentioned in that article was it, I think they have no choice but to keep schtum, it was obvious who I was x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I still don't like it though 
Sean asked me if I want to go for the verdict, err no! Would rather cut my eyes out with a spoon.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I still don't like it though
> Sean asked me if I want to go for the verdict, err no! Would rather cut my eyes out with a spoon.


Fair do's. You can ring up and find out if they don't contact you to tell you anywho


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

glad to hear you are feeling ok. been thinking bout you all day wondering you had heard. hope you find out soon x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Fair do's. You can ring up and find out if they don't contact you to tell you anywho


Surely they'd do that? I'd better ring tomorrow then 



xxsarahpopsxx said:


> glad to hear you are feeling ok. been thinking bout you all day wondering you had heard. hope you find out soon x


Thank you x


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Surely they'd do that? I'd better ring tomorrow then
> 
> Thank you x


I don't know 100% as I went and had nothing to do with victim support as my faith was pretty poor in them from the start. I imagine they would contact you and if not (might not get round to it/do it straight away?) you can ring court and find out x


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

They should ring you and let you know the verdict and you should also get a letter confirming it too. 
Within a few weeks of the verdict, depending on what sentence or any orders he is given you should hear from the victim liason people who are connected with the probation service.
They will give you the exact details of his sentence and/or licence details. They can tell you his release date if he is sentenced to a prison term. 
They can come around to your home and discuss any worries you have.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Sorry I don't mean to ignore this thread... just at this minute I'm finding it hard to think about it  I go through some really weird up and down moods.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I wanted to share my good news...










Deb, Lily, Leah and Rachel you're going to be aunties


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations hun I am really pleased for you :thumbup:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I wanted to share my good news...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol: Take it easy hun xx Happy Christmas xxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I am really shocked!!

Sorry I doubted you Deb, looks like you were right


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh WOW, i am so so pleased for you !! Congratulations to you both xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

sequeena said:


> I wanted to share my good news...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations :thumbup: Great news. I hope everything goes well with you xx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

A huge congratulations!! :thumbup:

Take it easy hun and try not to get too stressed out whilst all this is going on

What a wonderful christmas present


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm not stressed at all, honestly


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Aww congratulations on the baby.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I'm not stressed at all, honestly


Glad to hear it hun. OMG i am in tears. I am so happy for you

How far along will you be?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Hahahaha it's bonkers!!! I'll be 5 weeks tomorrow


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Hahahaha it's bonkers!!! I'll be 5 weeks tomorrow


Awww an end of summer baby then... I'm so excited for ya  :blushing:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Estimated due date is 6th August 2011.... OHs birthday is 7th August


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ohhh congratulations!!!

August babies are the best :thumbup: he/she might be born on one or my boys bdays 15th or 22nd 

Relax have a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you 

I could be half hour away from a verdict


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Congratulations! xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Thank you
> 
> I could be half hour away from a verdict


yay!! :thumbup:

Thats brill news :thumbup:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

When did you find out?

Lets hobe that bas***d gets what he deserves! That will be the icing on the cake and a fresh start for you and you little family:thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I wanted to share my good news...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations hun that's fantastic :thumbup:

I've got everything crossed for you in every which way x x x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Thank you
> 
> I could be half hour away from a verdict


Hopefully you get good news with that as well then


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I found out about an hour-2 hours ago :lol:

Yes I rung the court and they said they're discussing a jury note....? Whatever that is so will ring around half 3 again. I can only get good news today surely!!!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

sequeena said:


> I found out about an hour-2 hours ago :lol:
> 
> Yes I rung the court and they said they're discussing a jury note....? Whatever that is so will ring around half 3 again. I can only get good news today surely!!!


I have my fingers crossed so tight for you


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They might have asked about something maybe some clarification.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

ditto above- fingers crossed!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup:Congratulations :thumbup: xxx


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I found out about an hour-2 hours ago :lol:
> 
> Yes I rung the court and they said they're discussing a jury note....? Whatever that is so will ring around half 3 again. I can only get good news today surely!!!


Too right you're on a roll :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I demand only good news today!!

I am prepared for a not guilty verdict if it happens... and I will cry... but it does not matter in the grand scheme of things


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

All good things come in 3's hun.... 

Oooh maybe you could be having two bubbas!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

2 would be brilliant!!

Ok I'm going to Neath soon, will update asap.


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

oh WOW sequeena. i am just in from uni, checking how things are going and i really did not expect that. I am soo happy for you. Things are finally falling into place. Lets hope you get some good news on that end as well to really make your day


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Just did another wee wee stick and another positive


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Just did another wee wee stick and another positive


:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

sequeena said:


>


OOh sequeena look what your t-shirt says above the tests. You must have subconsciously picked that t-shirt this morning. It must be a sign!!!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

CONGRATS !!!:thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

not guilty. I abou believe it.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

FFS! Im so sorry hun i think the jury need their heads testing they aint right!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I can't believe that. I just can't.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

WHAT?????!!! :cursing: 

Thats not right at all!! 

So the ****** can walk away scott free


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

oh hunny im so sorry that the justice system has failed you!

So he gets to walk back in to your families life? I dont want to pry but I hope your mum saw sense?


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

oh sequeena im so sorry, that is shocking.

so much for having faith in the justice system


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh i am so sorry.. Fecking useless system 
Just concentrate on your little bubba your new family thats whats important now xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Oh i am so sorry.. Fecking useless system
> Just concentrate on your little bubba your new family thats whats important now xx


Totally agree :incazzato: useless 

Try & stay focused on your happy news  xxxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

its okay really x x x


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Love and hugs Sequeena, seems sometimes the Judicial system just plain ole sucks. They made Lyle look like the bad guy cause he couldn't defend himself so nothing surprises me anymore but remember this Karma is a bitch and Karma is our best friend friend and he will get his in the end. We will be here for you and bubba, and little Sequeena or Sean will have the biggest family of all the PF family and forget them....Hugs Jill


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Jill that is really loudly thank you x he will get his i know i told the truth and that is all that matters x


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Just caught up with this and I don't know what to say other than, don't waste a single second more on him! He's took up enough of your precious time already, he's finished, his time will come! You have time on your side to let the memories fade, whereas he is a pathetic old man who has to live with himself, and what he's done, and others now know it too, far more punishing than any court! Besides you have something he will never have and that is a clear conscience, and a future to look forward too :thumbup:

So pleased to hear your news... That baby will be very lucky to have such a brave Mummy who will protect him/her to the death xxx Focus on you, that fabby little life growing in your tummy, your OH ( who sounds wonderful btw! ) and your future together my love, because that's all that matters! the three of you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

My OH is an absolute star, I couldn't have done this without him. It was him who made me sense when we got the news about the not guilty verdict :thumbup:

He will get what's coming to him... the only thing I'm worried about is if he turns up on my doorstep :scared:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

sequeena said:


> My OH is an absolute star, I couldn't have done this without him. It was him who made me sense when we got the news about the not guilty verdict :thumbup:
> 
> He will get what's coming to him... the only thing I'm worried about is if he turns up on my doorstep :scared:


he cant do that cos you can get a police injunction on him, if you simply dont want him near ya


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> he cant do that cos you can get a police injunction on him, if you simply dont want him near ya


Can I? I didn't know that... Thank you


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

If he does it makes things worse for him especially if there's an injunction.. Just keep thinking he can't hurt you anymore.
You have the only family you need and sod him he'll get what's deserved in one way or another xx


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Sequeena,

As devastating as the news is that the jury returned a 'not guilty' verdict, I still think that it was a victory as you had the chance to speak the truth and draw the line.

Speaking of lines...I'm really pleased to hear about your news. Congratulations to you both.

xx


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I can't believe he got a not guilty!!! On a positive note mud sticks, so there will be more people who know to be aware of him and some who will treat him as guilty any way! 

You have a positive future to look forward to, stuff him.Xx


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry that you only got one wish, but the one you have is the most precious. Take it easy, lots of relaxing, I really do hope all works out for you and OH. Time to look forward, and you have a lot to look forward to


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

just caught up again ....firstly im really sorry about the verdict Sequeena but im so pleased to hear your wonderful news...Congratulations!!!:thumbup:


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

Just catching up and OMG what wonderful news. Congratulations and what a wonderful Christmas present. A new life begining from a sad past As for the verdict, I cannot believe the jury ruled that - unbelievable!! Take it easy and enjoy the rest. Best wishes from Katie and John xx


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> My OH is an absolute star, I couldn't have done this without him. It was him who made me sense when we got the news about the not guilty verdict :thumbup:
> 
> He will get what's coming to him... the only thing I'm worried about is if he turns up on my doorstep :scared:


if i were him i`d be more worried about turning up on your door step than getting sent to prison 

can`t believe the justice system in this country, karma will soon be kicking his ass!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes, Sky in a pink raincoat will have him!! :lol:

Thank you so much everyone  I am very disappointed he got a not guilty, what was the point in it all?? but with the baby news I'm too happy to care that much


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Can I? I didn't know that... Thank you


Yes you can chick, you can apply for a non-molestation order. Its not a police injunction, its a civil one so needs to be done through your solicitor, not the CPS.

I can give you some more info if you need, my friend had one granted against her ex-partner,. It gives the police rights of arrest where normally there wouldn't be one. Its not a crime to come to someones door, but if there is a non-mol against you, then it is, and he can get arrested.

I'm so sorry our justice sytem failed you, but you need to move on and remember that a not-guilty verdict doesn't necessarily mean the jury don't believe you, just that tehre wasn't enough evidence to secure a conviction.

But move on, fu**k him and Congratulations on the baby!


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> Yes you can chick, I can give you some more info if you need, my friend had one granted against her ex-partner,. It gives the police rights of arrest where normally there wouldn't be one. Its not a crime to come to someones door, but if there is a non-mol against you, then it is, and he can get arrested.you can apply for a non-molestation order. Its not a police injunction, its a civil one so needs to be done through your solicitor, not the CPS.
> 
> I'm so sorry our justice sytem failed you, but you need to move on and remember that a not-guilty verdict doesn't necessarily mean the jury don't believe you, just that tehre wasn't enough evidence to secure a conviction.
> 
> But move on, fu**k him and Congratulations on the baby!


Yopu beat me to it, I was going to suggest sequeena do the same.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't have a solicitor... I don't even know how to get one! :lol:


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

I have just read this thread from beginning to end.

I believe that you have been incredibly strong through out. 

Crap that the jury are a bunch of numpties.

Congratulations on your baby.

:thumbup: To a very happy future for you and your new family unit.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I am sad.

My digi has run out of battery.

Such a rip off


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I am sad.
> 
> My digi has run out of battery.
> 
> Such a rip off


It took me a bit to work out what you were on about then hun 

At least you have a pic of it  :thumbup:

I cant wait til you start buying baby clothes so we can all get broody hehe


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Well I've already bought one set... just to take my mind off the not guilty verdict  :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Well I've already bought one set... just to take my mind off the not guilty verdict  :lol:


awwwww piccies please :thumbup:

ooh just a thought.... pink or blue?? whats your fav "colour" ?? hehe


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I will get some now xx

Is purple an option?  I'm not bothered x only want a healthy bubba!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I will get some now xx
> 
> Is purple an option?  I'm not bothered x only want a healthy bubba!


omg noooooo you dont want a purple baby :scared: :lol:

I hope you get one of each... and have a huge family in a few years with loads of ikkle sarah and seans running round


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I am sad.
> 
> My digi has run out of battery.
> 
> Such a rip off


get yourself to citizens advice hun they`ll be able to help you find a solicitor if you`re not sure where to start 

i`ve got the baby a present too.....big box of choccies to enjoy whilst in your tummy


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

sequeena said:


> I will get some now xx
> 
> Is purple an option?  I'm not bothered x only want a healthy bubba!


Digi?  Whatever this beautiful baby is it will be loved and have such caring, sensible parents in you two. Have you been resting? I hope so. Katie would by now have read every dam baby book on the planet and chosen names


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Digital pregnancy test (the clearblue one). It's run out of battery so the pregnant 3+ has disappeared  I have been reading up but it's just not going in at the minute 

Purple baby :lol:

Mmmm leah chocolate! Mind you any excuse to have chocolate eh!!  Let us know if you can make tomorrow. I don't mind going later than normal as long as Lacey is ok x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Awwwwww how cute are them clothes!!! :eek6:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

They're lovely and so little


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

omg sarah, them clothes are tiny and just super cute!!!!!

lacey is back to herself other than the lump so if she`s the same tomorrow we should be fine. hoping the lump goes now the stitch is out though!!! i`m hoping we can make it anyway cause i need out of here to stop me stressing about my appointment tuesday


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh i used love the neutral clothing kept buying it even when i had girls lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I think neutral is better. I love pink and I love blue... but I think there's just too much of it in clothes!

You're going to be fine hun don't worry!! Lacey will be fine too


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

just caught up on this thread and i wanted to say congrats hun bet your over the moon take it easy ,so sorry about the other buisness but concentrate on you and your lil family now new beginings xxxxxxxxwell done to you both xxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

angelblue said:


> just caught up on this thread and i wanted to say congrats hun bet your over the moon take it easy ,so sorry about the other buisness but concentrate on you and your lil family now new beginings xxxxxxxxwell done to you both xxx


Thank you so much lovely x

It's hard not to feel down about the verdict. I know I haven't lied and it makes me feel like I've done all this for nothing (obviously not counting the baby). Victim Support are meant to be ringing me tomorrow to give me some 'counselling'... I feel like a fraud now 

I just don't understand how it went so wrong.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I just don't understand how it went so wrong.


You did nothing wrong hun...

I blame all these friggin human rights do gooders 

I bet they saw his age and felt sorry for him. So they let him get away with it 

The lot of the jury should be strung up. Never mind human rights... When he CHOSE to do that to you, he also chose to give up his human rights


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Sadly it just doesn't work that way does it  I had so much faith in the system... I just knew things were going to be ok


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Sadly it just doesn't work that way does it  I had so much faith in the system... I just knew things were going to be ok


I know hun  So sorry that you had such an evil jury (i say evil cos they must be to condone what he did)

Keep your chin up hun xx


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I still can't believe it. Not when the bastard ran on bail 

I knew the justice system wasn't that good anyway, but this really is just another level.

Karma will get his sorry ass. It always does, and I'm sure there will be other people along the way who will help karma along a little bit.

















Anyway, still :thumbup: for your other news!

I love neutral clothes too, I adore almost everything unisex in Mamas and Papas


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh I hope so... How can he live with himself :crying:

I'm a mothercare freak. When my SIL was pregnant (funnily enough she had hers on August 12th 2010 LOL) I went to town in there


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I am a mothercare freak too :blushing:

I just wish i could have a baby to fill all the baby clothes i have stashed away :blushing:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Aw honey you will I promise!! I never thought I'd get here again... seeing the first test turn positive was the most surreal moment I've ever had!!

OH brought home another 3 tests today. I told him I'm getting sick of doing them now LOL I've done 2 and will do the last one tomorrow to take into the doctor.



















The bottom one is a morrisons own brand, I think they're new


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Aw honey you will I promise!! I never thought I'd get here again... seeing the first test turn positive was the most surreal moment I've ever had!!
> 
> OH brought home another 3 tests today. I told him I'm getting sick of doing them now LOL I've done 2 and will do the last one tomorrow to take into the doctor.
> 
> ...


From reading your posts i think your such a strong person and deserve all the happiness you get!
I remember when i did my first test with my eldest i was watching the stick but didnt read the instructions and didnt realise the first line meant it was positive 

I dont think you need to do anymore :lol:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Nor do I  I have a stash of them now... but it's nice looking at them


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

The countrys system has it all wrong, if you steal money you get 40years, if you rape/murder someone your out in 2, is that all a life is worth?

Prision is TOO good for people like this, they need torture for the pain that will never go away, for what they do to you, you think about it everyday and it comes into your dreams, you might start living on but you never forget 

I think they should be castrated and have a tattoo put on their forerhead so you Know what that person has done, age shouldnt come into it, they should be punished.

Well done for having the guts to stand up to him and being strong, the family if they stood by him are just as bad as he is and arent even worth it, at least you have your animal family, they will never turn on you, or judge you, thats how I see my babies 

With the partners, they find it hard, esp men, and they think that they should of kept you safe, even if you didnt know them yet! sometimes they get moody as they dont know how to make you feel better.

congrats on the baby, a new chapter and a new start, will you find out if its a boy or girl or keep it a surprise?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Awww so sweet hun 

Its nice for us looking at them... Let alone you hehe


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

you will have a scan to look at in a few weeks! Tell you oh instead of buying sticks for you to pee on to put the money in the pot for a 4d scan thay are AMAZING well worth every single penny!:thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you so much for all the kind words... I agree he wants torturing in every which way possible  I have no idea how he's living with himself but hopefully he will never ever do this to anyone else for fear of going back to court. As long as I help someone I don't care.

I just can't handle being labelled a liar 

Well Sean has informed me he wants a girl... I've a feeling it's a boy... and I might keep it a surprise  That way nobody can buy too much pink or blue :lol:

I was thinking about a 4D scan. I think the closest place that does them is Cardiff... anyone know a rough price? Would love to have one!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

First instints from me sez its a boy! but send me a piccy later and I'll lay bets that I;ll get it right!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

sequeena said:


> not guilty. I abou believe it.


The judge and jury's either been drinking or they're completely shrink-wrapped, in the US it would end with a few years in a federal prison. 

Criminals are literally getting away with murder, they're being given 'rights' that they're not entitled too and they're being thrown into 'holiday resort' prisons complete with the latest 21st mod-cons. It's beyond laughable, it's a nightmare.

If there are any hillbilly, left-wing human-rights activists on here, hang your heads in shame.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Thank you so much for all the kind words... I agree he wants torturing in every which way possible  I have no idea how he's living with himself but hopefully he will never ever do this to anyone else for fear of going back to court. As long as I help someone I don't care.
> 
> I just can't handle being labelled a liar
> 
> ...


I paid £200 for each of my scans that included dvd of the whole scan, a4 card with 4chosen pics, numerous 4d pics on a disk, 2d and 3d scan print outs and announcement cards. we went with BUMPS. Oh cousin was 3days ahead of me in her pg and she went with another company and they wernt that good, she thought that they were brill but they were grainy and very grey.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I agree with you DT! I will post the scan pics and we can all take a guess LOL

I know chillinator... it's absolutely ridiculous. When I rang there was a total of 13 charges... how can he be not guilty?!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

harley bear said:


> I paid £200 for each of my scans that included dvd of the whole scan, a4 card with 4chosen pics, numerous 4d pics on a disk, 2d and 3d scan print outs and announcement cards. we went with BUMPS. Oh cousin was 3days ahead of me in her pg and she went with another company and they wernt that good, she thought that they were brill but they were grainy and very grey.


£200 squid?!  :lol: I'm assuming that's with all the extras xx
I will look them up! X


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, and congratulations! Future PF member(s) in the making!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

PF: The next generation :lol:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

sequeena said:


> £200 squid?!  :lol: I'm assuming that's with all the extras xx
> I will look them up! X


theres a bronze, silver and gold package we went for silver first then saw how breathtaking the pics were and paid extra to upgrade. I tell ya something its the best £200 you will ever spend.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow sounds great


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I love your new sig btw hun...

An apple pip :eek6: Sooooooo sweet :001_wub:

They should do advent calenders for pregnancy... A choccy every day for 9 months.... Yum!!! Would make the waiting more fun wouldnt it :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

sequeena said:


> PF: The next generation :lol:


Chillinator and Inca's Mum, the next generation of PF mods...  :lol:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I love your new sig btw hun...
> 
> An apple pip :eek6: Sooooooo sweet :001_wub:
> 
> They should do advent calenders for pregnancy... A choccy every day for 9 months.... Yum!!! Would make the waiting more fun wouldnt it :lol:


Brilliant isn't it! I found it a while back on thebump.com and have been dying to use it since LOL

Mmmm chocolate every day! Sounds like a plan to me!!



Chillinator said:


> Chillinator and Inca's Mum, the next generation of PF mods...  :lol:


Oh dear :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Oh dear :lol:


PF Headlines: Chillinator mobbed by angry PF members... :scared:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

mums 'always' know the babies sex I think, my sister *knew* it was a boy and ALL the old wives ta;es pointed torward this to 

Have you got any of these?:

READ: Wives tales and myths - gender prediction Signs of PREGNANCY

Boy or Girl Quiz


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I can't answer almost all of them as I'm too early... my right breast is bigger which indicates a boy but it has always been the bigger breast... xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

right boobie bigger = more intelligent

left bobbie bigger = more beautfiul then the average girl


mines right haha 


not sure where i heard this, was years ago!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Yay I'm more intelligent!!
Hahaha yeah right :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

So if both your boobs are the same size... HUGE...

then that means that i am beautiful AND intelligent hmmmmm  :lol:


----------

